# Small Cafe - seating -legal requirements



## ruler2 (14 Jul 2006)

Am thinking of opening a small cafe type business . Does anyone know where i can get a list of legal rules or requirements with regard to this ? 

Specifically , does anyone know what maximum number of seats (indoor and outdoor) i can have without providing bathroom facilities for customers ? 

I have noticed in certain establishments that there may only be a handful of seats inside and about 4 outside and they do not have bathroom facilities . Obviously there is a maximum number you can have .!

Anyone familiar with these requirements ?


----------



## money man (14 Jul 2006)

maybe agadele will be able to help you see thread on commercial property below yours...


----------



## Lorz (14 Jul 2006)

You'll have to provide bathroom facilities for your staff anyway so I don't see a problem with letting your customers use the same toilets.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2006)

Any use?

[broken link removed]


----------



## ruler2 (14 Jul 2006)

cheers Clubman - see light reading for the bus on the way home . Thanks. 

Lorz - reason i ask is that the premises im looking at , while it has facilities for staff , would need to be revamped and possibly moved if i were to provide to customers. At this early stage i am trying to keep my set up costs as low as possible so if i can get away without one for the time being all the better .............. in otherwords at the start i could provide seating for a certain number (and no facilities) . Possibly further down the line i would be in a position to revamp and extend ............


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2006)

Check out  posts - s/he also opened a café recently so there might be some useful stuff there.


----------



## kiwijbob (17 Jul 2006)

you will have to provide seperate staff facilities where they can wash 
and this should not be accessable to the public, and with seating for 
up to 25 you will need to provide disabled toilet facilities in conjunction 
with the following:
*Male*  1 WC, 1 urinal  & 1 wash-hand basin.
*Female* 1 WC, 1 wash-hand basin.
(above taken from - [broken link removed])
I would advise you to contact your local health authority and they will 
guide you through your requirements, also you will need an experienced professional 
to help you design the place as you may need planning permission/fire certificate 
and certificates of compliance.


----------



## gabhla (17 Jul 2006)

hi

one other thing, if you intend having outdoor seating, and place on public footpath, you must get permission from Dublin City Council, if in Dublin. 
Unsure of position in the rest of the country.
Various fees must be paid, depending on area etc, otherwise, they could end up on the back of a council truck.


----------

